# Magic, Mirth and Mischief Preview Night



## Jade M (Oct 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd remind anyone out there that RSVPs close tomorrow for Chermside's Holiday VIP night on Monday 19th of October 6-8pm. If you are interested in coming along for an evening of fun with the new holiday collection (two weeks before it is released) you can call or visit the counter to book in. It's $60 to reserve a spot, which you will get on a gift card to spend on the night on all the lovely holiday packs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The counter's number is 07 - 3632 5132

Love to see you there!

J.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 15, 2009)

Just RSVP'd, can't wait


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 15, 2009)

You work at MAC don't you Jade? I think I may have just spoken to you on the phone...


----------



## tarnii (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this Jade, I would have loved to have come but I am comitted to something with my daughter that night. This might be a stupid question but is there a way to find out about these events in advance or do you have to be a regular customer and get a direct invite?


----------



## Jade M (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL that's funny - you'll have to introduce yourself!

Well in the case of this kind of thing, we have signs up on the counter for a few weeks before hand, and we hand out invites on counter. We also look at people who are regular customers and we go through the file cards. 

Best way to keep in the loop - register for the email updates on maccosmetics.com.au  the website also lists upcoming events and tech workshops etc. When you are in next, make sure we have a file card for you with current phone number etc and that you have ticked the YES we can contact you box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also let us know that you are interested in events etc, and we will put you on our list of people who WANT us to contact them for things like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 21, 2009)

The preview night was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing the Blue Sorcery e/s today - gorgeous gorgeous colour!

Jade - Were you the one at the counter? I was goign to introduce myself but wasn't sure if you'd appreciate "hi Jade, I'm pinkvanilla from Specktra" in front of everyone lol.

When I got home I told my husband I wanted to work for MAC


----------



## daisyxoxo (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey guys I am going to the preview tonight. Do they have the lipglass and piggie sets?


----------

